

Ask HN: When the computational power of humanity was lower than of a smartphone? - fridek

It&#x27;s hard to find good data on this. There are multiple dimensions to the problem, I&#x27;d like to focus on three: flops, non-volatile memory and RAM.<p>In case of my phone, Nexus 5, the triplet is (5 GFlops (estimated), 32GB, 2GB).<p>My initial research shows the point is somewhere in 60s, meaning there are people in the prime of life who were born then. I think the most interesting would be to see if this range shrinks or extends in time.
======
philipov
I don't think 65-75 years old qualifies as "the prime of life"

~~~
greenyoda
_" My initial research shows the point is somewhere in 60s..."_

People who were born in the 1960s are now between 46 and 55 years old.

